# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Autosuggestion Thread

## melanieb

I, and a number of others, have found that being active on the forum has become its own form of autosuggestion, allowing us to attain lucidity more often and achieve the tasks we want to achieve in our lucid dreams.

To facilitate this, I am starting this autosuggestion thread. Anyone can use this thread to reinforce an idea or goal for their LD. 

I've noticed that typing out my goals and reading them in this fashion strengthens their influence over my dreams. I hope to use this for all manner of personal goals, including Task of the Month.


I didn't use any of the tutorials to come up with the idea but I do have some reference links for those who want to know more. I found them this afternoon, with the help of Linkzelda. They make for good reading.

Autosuggestion - What is it?

Dream Yoga - Awareness Technique

Longer LDs

----------


## littlezoe

I thought that this was a well known thing  :smiley: 

But well, yes i've been using "autosuggestion" since long ^^

----------


## melanieb

I have always found a subliminal autosuggestion occurs with my dreams as it's the only way to explain current events and surroundings entering my dreams. However, I'm attempting to reinforce that subliminal suggestion to make it something more...concrete. I want to choose what enters my dreams.


I am already hyper-aware of my surroundings so reading that Dream Yoga tutorial simply reinforced my normal habits.


I really want to achieve the Task of the Month. I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.

I really want to achieve the Task of the Month. I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.

I really want to achieve the Task of the Month. I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.


I typed that out three times, not copy/paste. I need to reinforce this idea.

----------


## littlezoe

So in this thread we can type stuff like that? :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'll have to think what goal I'd like to reinforce first, but yeah, I really like this idea.

----------


## Shannoominator

I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.

----------


## angie746

> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.



Lmao  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.
> I really want to get stoned with a talking dinosaur called Seb.



Awesome! Hope that works out for you.

----------


## melanieb

I really want to achieve the Task of the Month. I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.

I really want to achieve the Task of the Month. I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.


Reinforcing the idea.   :smiley:    I just made a 60-mile drive, and now that I'm home I want to get this in my mind.

----------


## Wolfwood

I find what I want to dream about, I don't. And what I really don't want to dream about, I do. Negativity seems to be stronger than positivity. :/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Negativity seems to be stronger than positivity. :/



I tend to suffer from the same affliction. Perhaps it's the guilty conscience associated with our mutual affinity for the Jungian psychiatric philosophy.

----------


## melanieb

I really want to achieve Task of the Month! I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.

I really want to achieve Task of the Month! I want to possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as I would my own body.

----------


## Wolfwood

Melanieb, you will achieve the Task of the Month! And you will most definitely possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as you would your own body.

Melanieb, you will achieve the Task of the Month! And you will most definitely possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as you would your own body.

Melanieb, you will achieve the Task of the Month! And you will most definitely possess the body of a dream character and manipulate them as you would your own body.

Perhaps the above helps, perhaps not.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.

I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.

I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.

----------


## LucidRaider

Tonight, I will dream about Alice In wonderland.
Tonight, I will dream about Alice In Wonderland.
Tonight, I will dream about Alice In Wonderland.
Tonight, I will dream about Alice In Wonderland
Tonight, I will dream about Alice In Wonderland.

----------


## Caenis

Tonight I will realize I'm dreaming.  I will stabilize my dream.
Tonight I will realize I'm dreaming.  I will stabilize my dream.
Tonight I will realize I'm dreaming.  I will stabilize my dream.
Tonight I will realize I'm dreaming.  I will stabilize my dream.

----------


## littlezoe

I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.

----------


## LucidRaider

> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.



Me want this too.

----------


## Wolfwood

> Me want this too.



Then you shall have it!

----------


## Beefer

I will preform WILD successfully no matter what!
I will preform WILD successfully no matter what!
I will preform WILD successfully no matter what!
I will preform WILD successfully no matter what!
I will preform WILD successfully no matter what!

----------


## LucidRaider

> Then you shall have it!



Really ? :')

----------


## Mydera

after reading everything everyone else has posted over and over again I think I'm going to dream about the task of the month, Alice in wonderland, Dinosaurs, and Bagels! lol But I'll add in mine as well  :smiley:  I think this is an AWESOME idea because I have found that the more time I spend on dream views and reading about being lucid, the more likely I am to get lucid.

I will remember to reality check and question weird things.
I will remember to reality check and question weird things. 
I will remember to reality check and question weird things. 
I will remember to reality check and question weird things.
I will remember to reality check and question weird things.
I will remember to reality check and question weird things.

----------


## LucidRaider

Sigh.

I wish I stopped failing at Lucid Dreaming...
I can barely remember my dreams.... 
How did I get here?....

----------


## Wolfwood

> Sigh.
> 
> I wish I stopped failing at Lucid Dreaming...
> I can barely remember my dreams.... 
> How did I get here?....



After a WBTB, set an alarm to go off every 15 minutes. Each time you wake, set it again. Though this will be annoying, I bet you'll remember your dreams. When I can be bothered, I use this method to guarantee WILDs - if I fail and fall asleep, the alarm wakes me in 15 minutes to try again. If successful means short WILD coz of alarm, but can still do it again. ^_^

But carrying with the thread:

You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
You will succeed in remembering your dreams!

----------


## LucidRaider

> After a WBTB, set an alarm to go off every 15 minutes. Each time you wake, set it again. Though this will be annoying, I bet you'll remember your dreams. When I can be bothered, I use this method to guarantee WILDs - if I fail and fall asleep, the alarm wakes me in 15 minutes to try again. If successful means short WILD coz of alarm, but can still do it again. ^_^
> 
> But carrying with the thread:
> 
> You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
> You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
> You will succeed in remembering your dreams!
> You will succeed in remembering your dreams!



 Oh, Wow, thank you!!! Your such a candle flame. ♥ 
I am gonna try this tonight, Thank you, Wolfy!!!  ::D:  
One problem, I've been experimenting with my REM times/ what time to wake up during REM. And.. It's different every time. I mean, I don't know how many hours after going to bed I should awaken at? :/.

Wolfwood is spectacular.
Wolfwood is spectacular
Wolfwood is spectacular
Wolfwood is spectacular.

----------


## littlezoe

> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming anymore.



It worked haha, i got an LD today  ::D:

----------


## Marm

I like this thread. Combine autosuggestion with DILD and various other awareness exercises and you've got the ultimate lazyman's guide to lucid dreaming.

----------


## Mydera

> It worked haha, i got an LD today



Congratulations! I need to to keep trying this  :smiley: 

I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen.
I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen.
I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen.
I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen.
I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen.
I will remember to reality check when abnormal things happen!

----------


## LucidRaider

> It worked haha, i got an LD today



WHAT!?!?!?!!. What happened? What technique did you use/combine?! WHY WONT IT WORK FOR ME?  :Sad: 

Edit:
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams. 
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.

I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming anymore.

I am confident in my abilities.
I am confident in my abilities.
I am confident in my abilities.
I am confident in my abilities.

----------


## RareCola

My "Tonight, I will wake after each of my dreams and recall them perfectly" mantra seems to be working great. No longer setting an alarm and still waking up. Last night I recalled 2 dreams and a fragment of a third.

----------


## MtSaEt

I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.
I become aware that I am dreaming and I lucid dream.

----------


## dutchpun

I won't lose my focus while lucid.
I won't lose my focus while lucid.
I won't lose my focus while lucid.
I will be lucid in my dreams and I'll practice my dream-awareness
I will be lucid in my dreams and I'll practice my dream-awareness by feeling all my 5 senses
I will be lucid in my dreams and I'll practice my dream-awareness by feeling all my 5 senses
Then I will set a goal and achieve it, set a goal and achieve it, achieve my goal while lucid and focused.

----------


## littlezoe

> WHAT!?!?!?!!. What happened? What technique did you use/combine?! WHY WONT IT WORK FOR ME?



Nothing, just slept and realized that i'm dreaming ^^

----------


## melanieb

After a couple awful days I am back on track!


I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lcuid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I an lucid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

----------


## LucidRaider

> Nothing, just slept and realized that i'm dreaming ^^



That simple eh?...  :Sad:  Damn..

----------


## Wolfwood

> That simple eh?...  Damn..



Hey, did you try the multiple waking/sleeping from multiple alarms?

----------


## LucidRaider

> Hey, did you try the multiple waking/sleeping from multiple alarms?



Not yet, as the night I was attempting it, ... There was erm... a family incident. Youknow, A loud alchaholic violent one. ^_^ I shall try it soon. :]]]]]

----------


## TerraBubble

Good idea..

I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.
I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.
I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.
I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.
I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.
I will become aware and lucid in my dreams, and recall everything that happens.

----------


## melanieb

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

I recognize the color blue as a dream sign and I am lucid.

----------


## Beefer

Nice one!

----------


## topten35

I'm going for a lucid or two tonight, wake up in the middle of the night have a wild.  But as for autosuggestion, i'm going to picture in my mind, the phrase, "Lucid Dream Tonight".

----------


## xspectrum

I may have to try this...  I can't get any luck with anything else. :Sad:

----------


## LucidRaider

> Hey, did you try the multiple waking/sleeping from multiple alarms?



Ok, So, tell me again step by step what I do please? or if there is a link to it or something?. It sounds like DEILD.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfwood

> Ok, So, tell me again step by step what I do please? or if there is a link to it or something?. It sounds like DEILD.



So you can't remember dreams, nor induce a lucid dream? 

Use this alarm or something similar: http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

1. After a WBTB, set the first alarm interval to 30 minutes (assuming the first attempt will take 15 minutes to induce a WILD).
2. Set the subsequent intervals to 15-20 minutes - as many as you like. More the better.
3. Set the amount of rings to whatever you think will wake you.
4. Lay down and use whatever variation on the WILD technique you prefer.

If you succeed or fail (fall asleep) on the first WILD attempt, the alarm will wake you on the next interval. When it does, just lay still and repeat the technique to induce a WILD or merely stay dead still and it may happen automatically. Again, if you succeed or fail on the second interval, in another 15-20 minutes the alarm will wake you to try again. Have this repeat as many times as necessary - if you fall asleep each time, then each waking you'll have a good chance at remembering your prior dream, and if you succeed, then remembering a conscious dream is the same as waking life...it happens on the go, almost perfectly. It just means the lucid dream will be short due to the alarm waking you from it.... but then you can lay still and repeat.

This is good practice to get a feel for the grey area between waking/sleeping and entering a WILD. ^_^

Continuing with the thread:

You will remember your dreams using this method, and will get into lucids more frequently!
You will remember your dreams using this method, and will get into lucids more frequently!
You will remember your dreams using this method, and will get into lucids more frequently!
You will remember your dreams using this method, and will get into lucids more frequently!
You will remember your dreams using this method, and will get into lucids more frequently!

----------


## Mydera

I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.
I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.
I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.
I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.
I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.
I will remember to reality check when strange things happen.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.
> 
> I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.
> 
> I will have a lucid dream, there will be a bagel and cream cheese, and it will be the best I ever ate.



I had a lucid bagel last night. Took 3 tries, but I got it the 3rd time. I could taste the cream cheese pretty well, but the bagel itself was a bit tasteless. I still feel accomplished in the fact that I remembered to try it in an LD.

----------


## melanieb

So, my color blue infatuation finally worked. I'm still reeling at that.

I need to work on stability now.



I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream
I stabilize my dream

----------


## Wolfwood

As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.
As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.
As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.
As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.
As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.
As soon as I start climbing walls like a spider, I will do a reality check.

----------


## littlezoe

I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
I won't stress about lucid dreaming.


Yeah.. i'm stressing again. Won't do it anymore.

----------


## LucidRaider

> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> 
> 
> Yeah.. i'm stressing again. Won't do it anymore.



Shh.. Just relax. Lucid dreaming is easy, and YOU *CAN* DO IT. Don't stress... your already succeeding. Just... chill.  :wink2: 


Btw, I tried the technique, But cannot determine my REM stages., That or I'm having some dream production trouble, Ok, so I'm a vegetarian, and I've noticed that I feel like I have NO DREAMS. And yes, I DO know that we dream every night, But I literally DON'T HAVE DREAMS anymore. or atleast, not long ones?. I want long ones?. Is me being a vegetarian related to this in any way? idk anymore.

----------


## melanieb

I doubt vegetarianism would prevent you from dreaming.

Try experimenting with your sleep habits.

As a parent, I frequently have odd sleep patterns. Up late one night, to bed early the next; waking up early nearly every day but sometimes going back to sleep.

Try varying your routine. As you become tired during the day or night you can track the times when you become really sleepy. This may aid you in altering your sleep pattern enough to start remembering your dreams again.

----------


## Wolfwood

> Shh.. Just relax. Lucid dreaming is easy, and YOU *CAN* DO IT. Don't stress... your already succeeding. Just... chill. 
> 
> 
> Btw, I tried the technique, But cannot determine my REM stages., That or I'm having some dream production trouble, Ok, so I'm a vegetarian, and I've noticed that I feel like I have NO DREAMS. And yes, I DO know that we dream every night, But I literally DON'T HAVE DREAMS anymore. or atleast, not long ones?. I want long ones?. Is me being a vegetarian related to this in any way? idk anymore.



Hmm... have you tried consuming apple juice before bed or during WBTB, or anything that increases acetlycholine?

And yeah, does your sleep schedule vary like Mel or is it quite fixed?

----------


## LucidRaider

> Hmm... have you tried consuming apple juice before bed or during WBTB, or anything that increases acetlycholine?
> 
> And yeah, does your sleep schedule vary like Mel or is it quite fixed?



No, never tried that... I mean, I would drink orange juice?. Sometimes?.

But, Idk, kind of? every night i go to bed @ 1 or 2 am?. And wake up at 8, so i have 6 hours of sleep?. Maybe i should be going to bed earlier?. or?. LOL...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

When I see DD, I will relax, and let the DEILD transition more smoothly.
When I see DD, I will relax, and let the DEILD transition more smoothyl.
When I see DD, I will relax, and let the DEILD transition more smoothly.
When I see DD, I will relax, and let the DEILD transition more smoothly.
When I see DD, I will relax, and let the DEILD transition more smoothly.

----------


## littlezoe

> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> I won't stress about lucid dreaming.
> 
> 
> Yeah.. i'm stressing again. Won't do it anymore.



Got 2 lucids today... i'm not sure if this helped, but my stress is all gone  ::D:

----------


## LucidRaider

Anyone reply to my post? no? shit.

----------


## Woodstock

I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends
I will know that I'm dreaming if I see a tree or become a character in Friends

I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams
I will wake up at 4:00 a.m. every day so I can WILD and remember more dreams

I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up
I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up
I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up
I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up
I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up
I will remember to do a reality check every time I wake up

I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams
I will remember more dreams

I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day
I will be more aware and focused every day

I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to
I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to 
I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to
I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to
I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to
I will tickle my amygdala every day because someone on Dream Views said to

I hope this wasn't a waste of time
I hope this wasn't a waste of time
I hope this wasn't a waste of time

----------


## Woodstock

> No, never tried that... I mean, I would drink orange juice?. Sometimes?.
> 
> But, Idk, kind of? every night i go to bed @ 1 or 2 am?. And wake up at 8, so i have 6 hours of sleep?. Maybe i should be going to bed earlier?. or?. LOL...



You will go to bed at 10:00 and I will too
You will go to bed at 10:00 and I will too
You will go to bed at 10:00 and I will too

----------


## RareCola

Just some advice for everyone who hasn't read the awesome autosuggestion/mantra guide on this website. I notice a lot of people make future statements in their autosuggestion, I've noticed whenever I've done this I haven't achieved what I wanted from it. Instead of "I will lucid dream", for example, use present tense. "I lucid dream."

----------


## Woodstock

I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream   
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream    
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream   
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream   
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream   
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream   
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream 
I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream

----------


## Caenis

I am having a lucid dream.
I am having a lucid dream.
I am having a lucid dream.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
I am having a lucid dream.
I am having a lucid dream.
I am having a lucid dream.

----------


## LucidRaider

I realize when I'm dreaming that I'm dreaming.
I realize when I'm dreaming that I'm dreaming.
I realize when I'm dreaming that I'm dreaming.
I realize when I'm dreaming that I'm dreaming
I realize when I'm dreaming that I'm dreaming.

----------


## RareCola

I practice awareness in my dreams.
I practice awareness in my dreams.
I practice awareness in my dreams.
I practice awareness in my dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I will relax better when the vibrations come.
I will relax better when the vibrations come.
I will relax better when the vibrations come.
I will relax better when the vibrations come.
I will relad better when the vibrations come.

----------


## Caenis

I seemed to have a little bit of success with this yesterday, so I'll try it again!

I'm having a lucid dream.  I remember my dreams.
I'm having a lucid dream.  I remember my dreams.
I'm having a lucid dream.  I remember my dreams.
I'm having a lucid dream.  I remember my dreams.
I'm having a lucid dream.  I remember my dreams.

----------


## littlezoe

I am able to manipulate HUGE objects in my dreams.
I am able to manipulate HUGE objects in my dreams.
I am able to manipulate HUGE objects in my dreams.
I am able to manipulate HUGE objects in my dreams.

----------


## Woodstock

I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream I lucid dream
I remember my dreams I remember my dreams I remember my dreams I remember my dreams I remember my dreams
I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming  I'm dreaming

----------


## ManoloStar

Man, I just had two LDs per night in a row, though they are quite short. Gonna check if I could get it into 3 in a row.  ::D: 
Thanks for this.

This technique will work for you.
This technique will work for you.
This technique will work for you.

----------


## melanieb

I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you
I'm possessing you

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams. 
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams. 
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams. 
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.
I will have many vivid lucid dreams.

It's worth a shot  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I will remember to stabilize, utilizing all 5 senses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5 sneses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5 senses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5 senses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5 senses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5senses
I will remember to stabilize, using all 5 senses

----------


## littlezoe

I get a lucid even if i sleep less than usual.
I get a lucid even if i sleep less than usual.
I get a lucid even if i sleep less than usual.
I get a lucid even if i sleep less than usual.
I get a lucid even if i sleep less than usual.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I didn't do the 5 sense thing, but my LD started out already stable so yay  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I was lucid last night but only for some of the dream.


I spent a lot of time drinking this wekeend so my dreams were way more active than usual, but I feel tonight will be better.



I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.
I stabilize my dream.

----------


## LucidInToronto

Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sleep.
Sleep.
Sleep.
Sleep.
Sleep
Sleep.
Sleep.

----------


## Skalm

Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream.
Tonight I will have a lucid dream

----------


## melanieb

I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.
I am lucid and aware.

----------


## littlezoe

I will wake up multiple times during the night.
I will wake up multiple times during the night.
I will wake up multiple times during the night.
I will wake up multiple times during the night.
I will wake up multiple times during the night.

----------


## Highlander

I WILL WILD
I WILL WILD
I WILL WILD
I WILL WILD
I WILL WILD

Now doing a Jonathan Ross impression:

Definition of WILD - RobStarpedia: *W*ob *I*s *L*ucid *D*reaming

----------


## Chrisito

I have 3-5 lucid dreams every night
i have 3-5 lucid dreams every night
i have 3-5 lucid dreams every night
i have 3-5 lucid dreams every night
i have 3-5 lucid dreams every night

my lucid dreams are long and vivid
my lucid dreams are long and vivid
my lucid dreams are long and vivid
my lucid dreams are long and vivid
my lucid dreams are long and vivid.

----------


## mdspencer68

When I awake I recall all my dreams in vivid detail
When I awake I recall all my dreams in vivid detail
When I awake I recall all my dreams in vivid detail
When I awake I recall all my dreams in vivid detail
When I awake I recall all my dreams in vivid detail

----------


## xThrillz04

i wake up after each dream, completely still and with my eyes shut.
i wake up after each dream, completely still and with my eyes shut.
i wake up after each dream, completely still and with my eyes shut.

----------


## supernaut76

Tonight I wil have a lucid dream
Tonight I will have a lucid dream
Tonight I will have a lucid dream

----------


## Crashyy

Tonight, I will realise I'm dreaming.
Tonight, I will realise I'm dreaming.
Tonight, I will realise I'm dreaming.
Tonight, I will realise I'm dreaming.
Tonight, I will realise I'm dreaming.

----------


## LucidRaider

i am a lucid dreaming master
i am a lucid dreaming master
i am a lucid dreaming master
i am a lucid dreaming master
i am a lucid dreaming master
i am a lucid dreaming master

i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am  a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer

i can do this
i can do this
i can do this
i can do this

i will do this
i will do this
i will do this

I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams 
I REMEMBER MY DREAMS.

I'm in a dream
this is a dream
I'm in a dream
this is a dream
Im in a lucid dream
this is a lucid dream
i am in a dream
oh my god im in a dream
I AM IN A DREAM.

----------


## brendanawicz

A talking squid has just told me to do a reality check. I should listen to him.

----------


## WDr

> A talking squid has just told me to do a reality check. I should listen to him.



Yes. Yes you should.


I'll wake up after each dream
I'll wake up after each dream 
I'll wake up after each dream 
Jeg kommer til å våkne etter hver drøm jeg har

----------


## LucidRaider

I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
I am a natural lucid dreamer
I am a natural lucid dreamer
I am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a  natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer
i am a natural lucid dreamer

I can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without technques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without teh techss
i can lucid dream without the techniques
i can lucid dream without the techniques
i can lucid dream without the techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i canz lucidz withoutz thy techniquez
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques
i can lucid dream without techniques

I AM A NATURAL LUCID DREAMER.

----------


## LucidRaider

I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.
I have interesting and long dreams that I remember.

----------


## melanieb

I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.
I am dreaming.


This will be tonight's mantra as well.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I'm dreaming 
I'm dreaming
Hey I'm dreaming
WTF I'm dreaming 
I'm dreaming 
I am dreaming
I am in a dream
This is a dream
It's a dream, only a dream.


I will remember every detail of my dreams
I will have vivid dreams 
My dream is vivid
My dream is vivid

----------


## melanieb

Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming
Using a camera means I'm dreaming




So, when you write these out, do any of you (besides me) ever say it out loud as you type the words? I think it helps.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I expect lucidity

I will be lucid 

I will fly to hawaii to thomas square

I will drink a magic potion and observe any results

--tonight, I will use this as my mantra.

cheers

----------


## Martini562

Might as well give this a shot, why put all my eggs in one basket? (well, this is sort of the MILD basket still, so...)

I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.
I remember my dreams.

I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.
I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.
I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.
I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.
I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.
I realize that I am dreaming and I am lucid.

I do not stress about lucid dreaming.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming.
I do not stress about lucid dreaming.

Tonight I lucid dream, and nothing is going to stop me.

EDIT: Didn't go so well...

----------


## CJC

I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.

I will perform a DIELD.
I will perform a DIELD.
I will perform a DIELD.
I will perform a DIELD.
I will perform a DIELD.

----------


## pointofbeing

Stop panic and stop loosing  yr mind before bedtime and you will have a lucid dream.

----------


## BlueFox

I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming 
I will realise I am dreaming 
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming
I will realise I am dreaming

I will remember my dreams
I will remember my dreams
I will remember my dreams
I will remember my dreams
I will remember my dreams

----------


## melanieb

> Might as well give this a shot, why put all my eggs in one basket? (well, this is sort of the MILD basket still, so...)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't go so well...




As a tool this is probably something you should use more than once to expect results.

----------


## CJC

I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when i wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when I wake up.
I will not move when i wake up.

----------


## melanieb

Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!
Sluggish-running makes me lucid!

----------


## CJC

I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.
I never move when i wake up.

I always remember my dreams.
I always remember my dreams.
I always remember my dreams.
I always remember my dreams.
I always remember my dreams.

----------


## djpatch999

I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide
I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide
I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide
I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide
I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide
I will have a lucid dream and I will find my dreamguide

Thankyou for the thread!  :smiley:

----------


## fennecgirl

I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.
I wake up for DEILD every night.

----------


## LucidRaider

The next time i'm dreaming, I will realize I am Dreaming.
The next time i'm dreaming , i will realize i am dreaming.
The next time i'm dreaming i will realize i am dreaming.

----------


## fennecgirl

My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me
My dream guide is looking for me.
My dream guide is looking for me.

----------


## LucidProdigy

All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid

All my dreams are long and vivid
All my dreams are long and vivid..
ALL my dreams are LONG and VIVID!

----------


## Oceanboy

I am always lucid i am alwyas lucid i am always lucid i am always lucid i am always lucid i am always clearly lucide i am always clearly lucid i am always clearly lucid i am always clearly lucid i am always clearly lucid i am always clearly aware of my lucidity i am always clearly aware of my lucidity i am always clearly aware of my lucidity i am always clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly awre of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity i am clearly aware of my lucidity

----------


## Fricetix

Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
Tonight I lucid dream
(and continued in Notepad  ::D:  )

----------


## melanieb

I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal
I dream of writing in a Dream Journal

----------


## Lahzo

I most often use: 
I will remember my dreams. 
I will remember my dreams.
I will remember my dreams.

Relatively straight forward and simple but it seems to do the trick. I can recall on average 4-6 dreams a night and write them down. I'm unsure of what I'll use to lucid dream, perhaps I'll steal *ThAtaInTmE*'s auto-suggestion!  ::D: 

I'll stay still when I wake.
I'll stay still when I wake.
I'll stay still when I wake.

----------


## ytr191

1. I will remember my dreams
2. I will remember my dreams
3. I will remember my dreams 
4. I will remember my dreams
5. I will remember my dreams
6. I will remember my dreams
7. I will remember my dreams
8. I will remember my dreams
9. I will remember my dreams
10. I will remember my dreams
11. I will remember my dreams
12. I will remember my dreams
13. I will remember my dreams
14. I will remember my dreams
15. I will remember my dreams
16. I will remember my dreams
17. I will remember my dreams
18. I will remember my dreams
19. I will remember my dreams
20. I will remember my dreams
21. I will remember my dreams
22. I will remember my dreams
23. I will remember my dreams
24. I will remember my dreams
25. I will remember my dreams
26. I will remember my dreams
27. I will remember my dreams
28. I will remember my dreams
29. I will remember my dreams
30. I will remember my dreams
31. I will remember my dreams
32. I will remember my dreams
33. I will remember my dreams
34. I will remember my dreams
35. I will remember my dreams
36. I will remember my dreams
37. I will remember my dreams
38. I will remember my dreams
39. I will remember my dreams
40. I will remember my dreams
41. I will remember my dreams
42. I will remember my dreams
43. I will remember my dreams
44. I will remember my dreams
45. I will remember my dreams
46. I will remember my dreams
47. I will remember my dreams
48. I will remember my dreams
49. I will remember my dreams
50. I will remember my dreams.

Ill be back tomorrow to do this again, thanks for the thread space.

----------


## Fricetix

OH YEAH IT WORKED!!!
I had an amazing LD and when I woke up I could have another one but I just decided to get up and write in down.  ::D: 
Thanks a lot!!

----------


## LucidRaider

The next time i'm dreaming, I will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time i'm dreaming i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming

----------


## Fricetix

> The next time i'm dreaming, I will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time i'm dreaming i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming
> the next time im dreaming, i will feel it is a dream, and realize i am dreaming



You will, it's easy  ::D:  Good luck  ::D:

----------


## fennecgirl

I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.
I remember my goals in my dreams.

----------


## ThisWitheredMan

All of my autosuggestions are exceptionally effective.
All of my autosuggestions are exceptionally effective.
All of my autosuggestions are exceptionally effective.
All of my autosuggestions are exceptionally effective.
All of my autosuggestions are exceptionally effective.

When I become lucid tonight there will be no need to rush, I will have plenty of time to do whatever I please.
When I become lucid tonight there will be no need to rush, I will have plenty of time to do whatever I please.
When I become lucid tonight there will be no need to rush, I will have plenty of time to do whatever I please.
When I become lucid tonight there will be no need to rush, I will have plenty of time to do whatever I please.

This thread is an awesome idea. I have a bunch of sheets of paper near my bed with things like this written over and over again. Something else that has been really effective for me is saying these things aloud, right before bed and in the shower and such. 'Thinking' the phrases is also effective. I once heard that method actors will repeat their lines in a variety of emotions (happy, sad, angry, bored, etc.) and with different facial expressions to help them remember them. I'm not sure if this is true, but it doesn't really need to be. Like any ritual, what matters is making some form of effort with the given intent. If you believe that it helps, it helps, and it certainly helps me. I also do it while looking at my hands, because I use my hands as a sort of anchor and most of my reality checks involve them, so they're quite associated with dreaming for me by now.





> Just some advice for everyone who hasn't read the awesome autosuggestion/mantra guide on this website. I notice a lot of people make future statements in their autosuggestion, I've noticed whenever I've done this I haven't achieved what I wanted from it. Instead of "I will lucid dream", for example, use present tense. "I lucid dream."



I use the future tense in all my statements because, to me, it feels like the stakes are higher. I used to avoid repeating things like "I will have a lucid dream tonight" because it seemed that if it failed to work a given night, my belief in the effectiveness of autosuggestion would diminish, thus diminishing its effectiveness. I decided at some point that this was... somehow a cop out, and just decided to take any such failures in stride, using the forceful "I *will* have a lucid dream TONIGHT" with as much conviction as I could. Then it started working, sometimes three nights in a row, and because it works so well, my belief in its effectiveness has skyrocketed, and as such so has its effectiveness. Belief is a weird thing. This may function differently for others because all that really matters is what feels right TO YOU. To me, only saying "I lucid dream" wouldn't be forceful, confident or urgent enough, but I'm crazy anyways  :tongue2:

----------


## melanieb

I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I love this thread. I will have a Lucid Dream the next time I sleep, and I will have mountains of chocolate all to myself!
I love this thread. I will have a Lucid Dream the next time I sleep, and I will have mountains of chocolate all to myself!
I love this thread. I will have a Lucid Dream the next time I sleep, and I will have mountains of chocolate all to myself!
I love this thread. I will have a Lucid Dream the next time I sleep, and I will have mountains of chocolate all to myself!
I love this thread. I will have a Lucid Dream the next time I sleep, and I will have mountains of chocolate all to myself!

Thanks melanieb for this fantastic thread! I'm ready for another lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

You are welcome!  I had brief lucidity myself last night. I really need to get more sleep!

I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid.
I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lcuid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lcuid, I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

no lucid last night, but super realistic dreams!

I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming. I realize I am dreaming.

Now, I feel like I have Tourettes or something.. :B
Oh wait, I do have Tourettes!  :Oh noes: 

I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I a lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid.I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I m lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid. I am lucid.

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## HawkeyeTy

And once more before bed, just so it's fresh in my mind.

My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid. My dreams are always Lucid.

I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT.
I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT. 
I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT.
I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT.
I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT. 
I WILL LUCID DREAM TONIGHT.

----------


## fennecgirl

My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.
My dreams are always vivid and lucid.

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

i am lucid 
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid
i realize i am lucid

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Hey, I had a dream about Lucid Dreaming!
But.. I wasn't lucid. -.-
 ::roll::

----------


## melanieb

> Hey, I had a dream about Lucid Dreaming!
> But.. I wasn't lucid. -.-



 I have those all the time.

Lucidity will happen.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.

Goddamnit a song is playing with the lyrics "I plan on never walking up" repeatedly WTF coincidence.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Had a very realistic dream last night, and yesterday during my nap I questioned what was going on, but didn't move forward with it.
But, I believe I will have a lucid dream soon.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I will have a lucid dream tonight.
I Will have a Lucid Dream TONIGHT.
And it Will happen or I Will zap my brain..
 :wink2:

----------


## ACaddict

I will perform a reality check in my dream tonight
I will perform a reality check in my dream tonight
I will perform a reality check in my dream tonight
I will perform a reality check in my dream tonight

----------


## skypie

i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming
i am a natural at lucid dreaming, i am a master at lucid dreaming

----------


## Woodstock

I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream  I lucid dream
I see Linkzelda and know the password  I see Linkzelda and know the password  I see Linkzelda and know the password
I wake up at 6:00 am  I wake up at 6:00 am  I wake up at 6:00 am  I wake up at 6:00 am

----------


## 123north123

In my next dream, I will become lucid, I will examine my hands to establish my reality in the dream, I will rub my hands together to increase vividness, I will focus on the ground to calm myself, I will spin to further increase vividness, and lastly, I will remember that I am asleep in my bed.

----------


## fennecgirl

I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.
I remember all my dreams.

----------


## Woodstock

I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I am lucid in my dreams
I am lucid in my dreams
I am lucid in my dreams
I am lucid in my dreams 
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I wake up after every dream
I wake up after every dream
I wake up after every dream
I wake up after every dream
I remember all of my dreams
I remember all of my dreams
I remember all of my dreams
I remember all of my dreams
At least 3 dreams are lucid every night
At least 3 dreams are lucid every night
At least 3 dreams are lucid every night 
At least 3 dreams are lucid every night
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I know when I'm dreaming
I see 6 fingers on my left hand
I see 6 fingers on my left hand
I see 6 fingers on my left hand
I see 6 fingers on my left hand
I remember to look for Linkzelda
I remember to look for Linkzelda
I remember to look for Linkzelda
I remember to look for Linkzelda

----------


## Woodstock

I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I lucid dream
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams 
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams
I remember my dreams

----------


## Woodstock

DCs tell me when I'm dreaming
DCs tell me when I'm dreaming
DCs tell me when I'm dreaming
DCs tell me when I'm dreaming
DCs tell me when I'm dreaming
DCs tell me when I'm dreaming

----------


## ThisWitheredMan

I
    will
           become
     lucid
tonight
     effortlessly
and
             have
                     plenty
                            of
                                 time
                        to
                 do
          whatever
     I
please
         without
                    rushing.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I will wake up during every dream and perform a DEILD.
I will wake up during every dream and perform a DEILD.
I will wake up during every dream and perform a DEILD.
I will wake up during every dream and perform a DEILD.
I will not eat bark in my next lucid. 
I will not eat bark in my next lucid.
I will not eat bark in my next lucid.
I will not eat bark in my next lucid.
I am a master lucid dreamer. 
I am a master lucid dreamer.
I am a master lucid dreamer.
I am a master lucid dreamer.
I have perfect dream control.
I have perfect dream control.
I have perfect dream control.
I have perfect dream control.

----------


## melanieb

I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews
I am lucid when I see DreamViews

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.
I lucid dream like a master every night.

----------


## LucidRaider

I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.
I am a natural lucid dreamer.

----------


## Grahamid403

I always use
"I will lucid dream"
Has never worked!

----------


## melanieb

(this was the theme from my lucid the other night)

This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.
This is my dream.

----------


## Woodstock

> I always use
> "I will lucid dream"
> Has never worked!



And it never will if you tell yourself it doesn't!

----------


## LucidRaider

I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.
I am aware and conscious within my dreams.

----------


## Ikkalebob

> I always use
> "I will lucid dream"
> Has never worked!



Some people think that a present-tense autosuggesetion works better, as in "I lucid dream". Its worked brilliantly for me before.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hey Melanieb 

My goal for dreaming is to "go home" so autosuggestion interests me.

I think it was you that linked this BRILLIANT  YouTube in chat last night:

Mysterious Ticking Noise 

***

"Mysterious Ticking Noise" Fanversion - YouTube

***(1:41) 4,182,049 views

Well

Listening to it reminded me of something.

In the 1970s an old Hari Krishna  Devotee told us that in Indian parents carefully and prayerfully choose a name for their  babies because  it is believed that in the birth name is the vibration frequency  that will balance them and complete them so they can go home.

Even if the child never chants the Maha Mantra, every time someone calls them by their name, it helps them remember who the really are *originally* before they FELL asleep.

It will help them awaken.

Debra Debra Debra
Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra Debra.

----------


## Nova357

I will remember my dreams
I lucid dream
I will remember my dreams
I lucid dream
I will remember my dreams
I lucid dream
I will remember my dream
7 lines- my lucky number

----------


## Ginsan

I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I won't let my soul down
I will protect my soul

I repeat stuff like this all the time. It isn't directly linked to dreams ya say? A day of good hard work is good for the soul and makes sleeping (so dreams) better. If you develop the habit of listening only to your soul, your dreams will get better because it (autosuggestion/behaviour) influences your subconscious mind a lot and they will be more adventurous, you will have more guts. Even if you aren't lucid.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hey

Just now on * The Voice*  one of the 4 coaches, *Joel s* said "I don't know if I will win this season but mum always used to say "if you say something enough it will happen".

So

"I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win. I'm gunna win."

Here is my The Voice thread:

***

http://www.dreamviews.com/entertainm...australia.html

***

Now I wanna see if *coach Joel's* team win's The Voice Australia 2013.

----------


## PostScript99

I will wake up at 6:30.
I will wake up at 6:30.
I will wake up at 6:30.
I will wake up at 6:30.
I will wake up at 6:30.

----------


## realdealmagic

I will have a lucid dream TONIGHT, and I will remember it when I wake up.
I will have a lucid dream TONIGHT, and I will remember it when I wake up.
I will have a lucid dream TONIGHT, and I will remember it when I wake up.
I will have a lucid dream TONIGHT, and I will remember it when I wake up.
I will have a lucid dream TONIGHT, and I will remember it when I wake up.

----------


## JoannaB

Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?
Is this a dream?

Yes, I am aware in my dream!
Yes, I am aware in my dream!
Yes, I am aware in my dream!
Yes, I am aware in my dream!
Yes, I am aware in my dream!

I remember my dreams in detail.
I remember my dreams in detail.
I remember my dreams in detail.
I remember my dreams in detail.
I remember my dreams in detail.

This is a dream, and I taste chocolate.
This is a dream, and I taste chocolate.
This is a dream, and I taste chocolate.
This is a dream, and I taste chocolate.
This is a dream, and I taste chocolate.

----------


## Moth487

I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check when I see my school.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check when I see my school.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check when I see my school.
I will dream about going to school tonight, as tomorrow is the first day back; I will do a reality check when I see my school.
I will reality check the next time I see the colours light pink or light blue.
I will reality check the next time I see the colours light pink or light blue.
I will reality check the next time I see the colours light pink or light blue.
I will reality check the next time I see the colours light pink or light blue.
I wake after each dream and lie perfectly still.
I wake after each dream and lie perfectly still.
I wake after each dream and lie perfectly still.
I wake after each dream and lie perfectly still.
I wake after each dream and lie perfectly still.


Aah I think that covers it.

----------


## PostScript99

Hey, this actually works!  ::D: 

I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.
I will wake up at 6:15.

----------


## JoannaB

Next time I am on dreamviews I will be one lucid dream richer.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dang I forgot about this thread!

I will calm my breathing the next time I WILD.
I will calm my breathing the next time I WILD.
I will calm my breathing the next time I WILD.
I will calm my breathing gthe next time I WILD.
I will calm my breathing the next time I WILD.
I will calm my breathing the next time I WILD.

----------


## SilentD21

I will remember my dream tonight 
I will remember my dream tonight 
I will remember my dream tonight

----------


## cclav64

Lucid dreaming is easy
Lucid dreaming is easy 
Lucid dreaming is easy
I wake up at 3:30
I wake up at 3:30 
I wake up at 3:30

----------


## melanieb

I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.
I will draw my dream.

----------


## [email protected]

I get DILD without doing anything.
I get DILD without doing anything.
I get DILD without doing anything.
I get DILD without doing anything.
I get DILD without doing anything.

----------

I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.
I will realize that I am dreaming.

----------


## PostScript99

Wow this works *really* well!

I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.
I will wake up in the middle of the night.

----------


## yondaime109

I will have an multiple orgasms in my dream and realize I am dreaming
I will have an multiple orgasms in my dream and realize I am dreaming
I will have an multiple orgasms in my dream and realize I am dreaming
I will have an multiple orgasms in my dream and realize I am dreaming

----------


## melanieb

I really love that idea, yondaime109!


I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
I will visit the DreamWorld Academy

----------

It didn't work for me

I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.
I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.
I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.
I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.
I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.
I WILL have a vivid dream and I'll remember it all in the morning.

----------


## melanieb

> I really love that idea, yondaime109!
> 
> 
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> I will visit the DreamWorld Academy
> ...




This worked for me!   ::D:

----------


## PostScript99

I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.
I will visit Cardia.

AND

I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.
I will wake up at 2:00 AM.

WILD is awesome btw

----------


## EbbTide000

Hey * autosuggestion* 

in 2003 (as a *12* year old) This guy said,

One day am gonna be there
One day am gonna be there.

in 2009 it happened (18 years old)

***

Stan Walker - Amazing Grace (HQ) - Australian Idol Final 3 (9/11/2009) - YouTube

***(7:19)

He is He is 22 now and making movies.

*Dream come true.*

----------


## PostScript99

My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.
My hand will not twitch during WILD.

----------


## fennecgirl

I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.
I will remember to write down all my dreams.

----------


## Aqua

I will have full control of my dreams.
I will have full control of my dreams.
I will have full control of my dreams.
I will have full control of my dreams.
I will have full control of my dreams.

----------


## KnightTime

I will have my first Lucid Dream. I will succeed in MILDing.
I will have my first Lucid Dream. I will succeed in MILDing.
I will have my first Lucid Dream. I will succeed in MILDing.
I will have my first Lucid Dream. I will succeed in MILDing.
I will have my first Lucid Dream. I will succeed in MILDing.

----------


## swiggityswag

I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.
I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.
I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.
I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.
I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.
I will realize I'm in a dream and become completely lucid.

----------

I've been told, you remember better if the mantra is in present tense? Also for RC's is it better if something reminds you to do a RC or you simply remember it. I do the latter but it hasn't been working much.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I am not not lucid in my dreams  :tongue2: 

As an English student I can only approve of your sig, MrBlonde

----------


## dreamstudent123

I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid
I suddenly notice my hands in my dream and i become lucid

----------


## PostScript99

I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.
I will approach shared dreaming with an open mind.

I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.
I am a natural lucid dreamer, no one can stop me, the world is mine.

I will RC every time I wake up.
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up
I will RC every time I wake up

I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.
I will remember the five TOTMS.

I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.
I will get to Cardia if it's the last thing I ever do.

----------


## Tradl3s

Tonight i will successfully WILD
Tonight i will successfully WILD
Tonight i will successfully WILD

----------


## dreamstudent123

I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream
I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream
I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream
I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream
I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream
I am lucid in my dream, i become lucid in my dream

----------


## melanieb

Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good
Falling is good

----------


## Linkzelda

Just putting this out here:

NLP With the Power of Affirmations - YouTube

Might help a lot when people know the type of tonality you have really can help those auto suggestions/mantras/affirmations be more efficient.

----------


## fennecgirl

I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.
I can lucid dream.

----------


## JoannaB

My dream last night means that tonight I will lucid dream. 

I am aware, and I am dreaming.
I am aware, and I am dreaming.
I am aware, and I am dreaming.
I am aware, and I am dreaming.
I am aware, and I am dreaming.

----------


## NyxCC

Such a good thread, I really need an awareness boost.  :smiley: 

If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.
If I am back at my old place and packing to leave again, I will realize this is a dream.

----------


## CJC

I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.

----------


## CJC

I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.
I don't ever move when I wake up.

I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.
I wake up after every dream.

C'mon DEILD!

----------


## StephL

I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights.

~Dreamer~ inspired me to attach the "or ..." - this makes it fully believable for me, doesn't entail disappointment/contradiction, if it takes a while longer. I used this last night in WBTB and got lucid. Using future tense seems to be fine with me as well.

----------


## Voldmer

I wonder what my lucid dreams will reveal tonight ...
I wonder what my lucid dreams will reveal tonight ...
I wonder what my lucid dreams will reveal tonight ...
I wonder what my lucid dreams will reveal tonight ...
I wonder what my lucid dreams will reveal tonight ...


Nothing wrong with instigating a bit of mystery and excitement about the whole thing, is there?  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Not sure why this two-year-old-thread is waking back up again. But oh, well  ::roll:: 

I know when I am dreaming.

My dreams are clear and vivid.

I always remember my dreams.

I am a good lucid dreamer.

I lucid dream every night.

I always remember my goals.

I have long, clear lucid dreams.

I will find my new dream-name...

I will master all four elements...

I will face my greatest fear...

I will achieve nightly lucidity...

I generally don't like to have one MILD mantra and repeat it over and over, especially when writing or typing it. If I have only one phrase, then it's easy to just write it roboticly without really thinking about what it means. These are some of my favorite phrases and a couple of reminders for my goals.

----------


## alanaelease

I will have a vivid lucid dream tonight.
I will have a vivid lucid dream tonight
I will have a vivid lucid dream tonight
I will have a vivid lucid dream tonight.
I will remember this vivid lucid dream when i wake up.
I will remember this vivid lucid dream when I wake up.
I will remember this vivid lucid dream when I wake up.
I will remember this vivid lucid dream when I wake up.

I feel more confident already! This was a great idea.

----------


## PercyLucid

Piece of advice:

Avoid negation: *I don't ever move when I wake up.* You subconscious gets "I do ever move when I wake up" as your subconscious does not understand negation... say "I stay still when I wake up."

*
I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the following nights* Pretty awesome mantra, pretty much like mine. "*I lucid dream tonight or I will very soon.*" Make it present tense for the first part  :smiley:  I was the one who inspired Dreamer to add the "or"  ::D:  Glad to see is being passed on!

The reason is that you have the aggressiveness in your goal of "tonight" but you can't never fail the goal because "or very soon" if you fail the first part, you still can have a lucid dream very soon, so you cannot fail this goal, is impossible  ::D:

----------

